# Zuviel Öl im System?



## coaster (27. November 2020)

Habe hinten Scheibe und Beläge gewechselt. Jitsie Scheibe und Clean Beläge. Bremst sehr gut, aber die Beläge liegen sehr nah an der Scheibe. Davor hatte ich auch Clean Beläge aber eine dünnere Scheibe. Ich habe die Hope Tech 3 Bremse und habe sowieso die Schraube für den Druckpunkt auf Minimum gedreht. Dadurch sollten die Nehmerkolben doch maximal weit auseinander stehen. Glaube rein optisch könnten die noch weiter rein. Schräg steht die Bremse auch nicht auf den Socken, Heino hatte den Rahmen plan gefräst. Nun meine Frage: hab ich evtl. zuviel Öl in der Leitung bzw im Hebel? Soll ich die Kappe am Griff entfernen und vorsichtig die Beläge auseinander drücken? Würde das helfen? Sind die Beläge von Jitsie, Hope und Clean gleich dick? Ist wirklich kein Platz dazwischen. Kein Vergleich zur Magura.


----------



## BlueJack (27. November 2020)

Wirklich penibel korrekt ausgerichtet? Mal zwei dünne gleich dicke Metall oder Plastikstreifen zwischen Beläge und Scheibe stecken, Sattel lösen, Hebel ziehen und Sattel wieder festschrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (27. November 2020)

Die passen da nicht dazwischen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. November 2020)

coaster schrieb:


> ... Hope Tech 3 Bremse ... meine Frage: hab ich evtl. zuviel Öl in der Leitung bzw im Hebel? ....


Hoffentlich nicht: in die Hope gehört DOT!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. November 2020)

BlueJack schrieb:


> Wirklich penibel korrekt ausgerichtet? Mal zwei dünne gleich dicke Metall oder Plastikstreifen zwischen Beläge und Scheibe stecken, Sattel lösen, Hebel ziehen und Sattel wieder festschrauben?


So funktioniert's bei der Hope leider nicht.


----------



## coaster (27. November 2020)

Natürlich ist da Dot im Spiel


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. November 2020)

coaster schrieb:


> Natürlich ist da DOT im Spiel


Konntest Du die Kolben komplett(!) zurück drücken?


----------



## coaster (27. November 2020)

Mehr zurück geht manuell nicht. Optisch stehen die so 0, 5 mm geschätzt raus.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. November 2020)

coaster schrieb:


> Mehr zurück geht manuell nicht. Optisch stehen die so 0, 5 mm geschätzt raus.


Schleifen beide Seiten?


----------



## coaster (27. November 2020)

Kann das nicht sehen. Optisch kein Zwischenraum zwischen Disc und Belägen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. November 2020)

coaster schrieb:


> Kann das nicht sehen. Optisch kein Zwischenraum zwischen Disc und Belägen.


Schleift es denn? Bisher schreibst Du ja nur, dass die Beläge nah dran sind. 
Welche Bremse hast Du? Tech3 ist der Geber. Foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (27. November 2020)

Hope Tech 3 mit Trial Zone Zange. Schleift und nach kräftigem Antritt rollt das Rad nur wenig bis es steht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. November 2020)

coaster schrieb:


> Hope Tech 3 mit Trial Zone Zange. Schleift und nach kräftigem Antritt rollt das Rad nur wenig bis es steht.


Ich würde den Deckel vom Geber aufmachen, etwas DOT absaugen, Beläge zurück drücken, DOT wieder auffüllen und Deckel drauf.


----------



## coaster (28. November 2020)

Unglaublich. Hab das so gemacht und mit einem Tempo minimalist Dot rausgezogen. Dann mit einer zerschnittenen Kreditkarte 2 schmale Streifen an die Strebe der Disk geklebt. Schrauben gelöst und dann gebremst. Ist nun zentriert und hat Luft auf beiden Seiten. Vorher ging da keine Rasierklinge durch. Bin happy. Danke Jungs.


----------



## Raymond12 (28. November 2020)

coaster schrieb:


> Unglaublich. Hab das so gemacht und mit einem Tempo minimalist Dot rausgezogen. Dann mit einer zerschnittenen Kreditkarte 2 schmale Streifen an die Strebe der Disk geklebt. Schrauben gelöst und dann gebremst. Ist nun zentriert und hat Luft auf beiden Seiten. Vorher ging da keine Rasierklinge durch. Bin happy. Danke Jungs.


Aber was ist ein Tempo minimalist?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. November 2020)

coaster schrieb:


> ... Schrauben gelöst und dann gebremst. Ist nun zentriert und hat Luft auf beiden Seiten. ...


Glück gehabt. Funktioniert so bei Hope nicht zuverlässig. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn die Beläge mal angefahren sind...die Anleitung, wie's richtig geht, findest bei Youtube.


----------



## coaster (28. November 2020)

Sollte minimalistisch heißen ( Handyschreibprogramm  hat mal wieder den Text verändert) und die Beläge sind ja auch neu. Hab das erste Mal seitdem ich Disc fahre ein gut freilaufendes Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

